# 2013 W.A. Xmas Case Swap



## jyo (4/10/13)

Was having a chat with dent and Nev this afternoon over some carrot ale and the case swap (or lack of) came up.

Just looking at gauging the interest here. A possible venue is at dent's house or mine if my good wife agrees...the former option would be preferred!

We were thinking that 15 participants would have to be a minimum.

Saturday 14th or 21st of December would be suitable dates, but what do others think?

There's still time to brew most styles and it would be a shame to see this event go down the gurgler as it's always an awesome day!

Thoughts?

Also, no hazy beers are allowed this year h34r:

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev


----------



## Bizier (4/10/13)

I like the idea, but doubt I will be in a position to have beer available by then.

I might come and hang out for the swap though.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (4/10/13)

Good timing jyo, just sitting here and finishing off the last beer from the last case swap, the Soured Quinoa/Oat/Rye Saison.
I left it as long as I could to let the souring really take hold.

Count me in for the swap, I'll add my name to the list soon

Clinton


----------



## dent (4/10/13)

Bizier said:


> I might come and hang out for the swap though.


I'm pretty sure I still have a 2nd bottle of your funky beer from last year, so you'd better show up for the annual tasting.


----------



## jyo (4/10/13)

C'mon, Biz! Smash out a hefeweizen.


----------



## thanme (4/10/13)

Haha. I've still got the sour one from last year. I'm a little scared of it 

My shed is currently without power thanks to a pool going in and the power running diagonally across my yard for some reason....If I can get that sorted in the next couple of weeks I should be good. No idea what I'll make though. Didn't really do anything "new" this year.

What suburb does dent live in?


----------



## dent (4/10/13)

Bellevue. No monocle required for entry here.


----------



## keifer33 (5/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33


Sounds good I'm in


----------



## dent (5/10/13)

As a general note, there would also be roughly 8 plus taps of beer + handpump (ale and weather permitting, dunno how nice it would be in summertime) on the go on the day.


----------



## Fish13 (5/10/13)

Not sure at the moment guys. My brewing has taken a back seat due to some lack lustre brews.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/13)

dent said:


> Bellevue. No monocle required for entry here.


Or pants


----------



## krausenhaus (5/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Or pants


Only 10 posts for the gay stuff to start. When is jyo revealing his outfit for the day?

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Only 10 posts for the gay stuff to start. When is jyo revealing his outfit for the day?
> 
> 1. dent
> 2. jyo
> ...


Its only gay if you think that way, 
I like to think of it as a comfort thing.
Nev


----------



## Bizier (5/10/13)

dent said:


> I'm pretty sure I still have a 2nd bottle of your funky beer from last year, so you'd better show up for the annual tasting.


Cool, I am pretty sure that PET is not the ultimate medium for this by long measure, so I am interested to see how that goes.


----------



## jyo (5/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Only 10 posts for the gay stuff to start. When is jyo revealing his outfit for the day?
> 
> 1. dent
> 2. jyo
> ...


Outfit? Dude, it's gonna be hot weather.


----------



## Bizier (5/10/13)

At least wear a gourd.


----------



## krausenhaus (5/10/13)

Bizier said:


> At least wear a gourd.


I just looked up "wearing a gourd".

I suggest making them compulsory on the day.


----------



## jyo (5/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> I just looked up "wearing a gourd".
> 
> I suggest making them compulsory on the day.


Same, mate. I had no idea. Then we could walk around saying "Oh my gourd, it's so hot today."


----------



## kixbooty (6/10/13)




----------



## krausenhaus (6/10/13)

Well, now you've gone and ruined the surprise..


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/10/13)

kixbooty said:


> Screenshot_2013-10-05-23-06-34.png


The bloke on the right is obviously his boyfriend .
I bet they polish each others gourds. :unsure:
Nev


----------



## Mitchlj73 (6/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76


----------



## Bizier (6/10/13)

Ground rules:
Nobody gets "out of your gourd".


----------



## mfeighan (6/10/13)

im in as long as there r mussels again!


----------



## kixbooty (6/10/13)




----------



## Spoonta (6/10/13)

Im in howling out the goard as I type


----------



## jyo (6/10/13)

That's the spirit, Spoonta! I know you're pretty good with your wood work. :lol:


----------



## keifer33 (7/10/13)

I'm thinking all this talk of hollowed tree trunks might be turning some away...


----------



## krausenhaus (7/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta

What happened to the 20-odd other people from last year? Is everyone just holding out until they make sure it's not at jyo's house?


----------



## dent (7/10/13)

Seems some of them aren't so active on AHB anymore. Might have to spread the word for some new blood.


----------



## jyo (7/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> What happened to the 20-odd other people from last year? Is everyone just holding out until they make sure it's not at jyo's house?


So cruel. I always behave on the day!




keifer33 said:


> I'm thinking all this talk of hollowed tree trunks might be turning some away...


You may be right, keifer!


----------



## krausenhaus (7/10/13)

dent said:


> Seems some of them aren't so active on AHB anymore. Might have to spread the word for some new blood.


Pretty sure there's a bunch of them over at BIABrewer, but they might be organising their own thing..


----------



## Stormahead (7/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead


----------



## mika (8/10/13)

Thanks for the heads up guys, but to be involved in a case swap ... and I could be wrong, it's been a while, But I seem to recall you actually need to brew something.
As my brew system hasn't had the covers pulled off it in near 2yrs, I could put my name down, but the chances of me brewing something in time for December are somewhat slim.
Still got the passion (sort of) but haven't got the time.
Bump me again next year, if I haven't brewed by then, I might have a complete AG system for sale ... along with some rather old malt :icon_drool2:


----------



## drew9242 (8/10/13)

Won't be able to make it this year either due to time constraints.


----------



## dent (8/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Pretty sure there's a bunch of them over at BIABrewer, but they might be organising their own thing..


I'm not a member over there (BIAB?! h34r: ). I didn't see any swap action going on though from what I could tell. Maybe you could give them a heads up?


----------



## krausenhaus (8/10/13)

dent said:


> I'm not a member over there (BIAB?! h34r: ). I didn't see any swap action going on though from what I could tell. Maybe you could give them a heads up?


Me neither, I use a mash tun! I did just see a swap thread for October but it's only a handful of people and they're all members here.

I guess we can just keep posting about gourds to keep this in the recent threads sidebar and hope more people see it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/13)

Or just be happy with the numbers we get as there doesn't appear to be too much interest and it is a late recruitment start this year.
I think there needs to be a definite location asap so brewers can judge its acceptableness or not.


----------



## dent (8/10/13)

Yeah I guess it isn't too bad to have fewer numbers if people are happy with that - less bottles to fill and I guess many of us wouldn't even need to make a special brew - just sacrifice some of your *favourite *keg.

As far as location goes it can be locked in at my joint in sunny Bellevue,


----------



## jyo (8/10/13)

Cool as, dent. So we are wearing gourds for...well... just because we can, and crampons for the treacherous terrain?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/13)

I can bring my O2 for those who suffer altitude sickness.
Hey rig up a water slide, that would be sick.


----------



## dent (8/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hey rig up a water slide, that would be sick.


Sure if you want to appear on the next episode of Jackass - nothing soft to land on at the bottom!


----------



## drew9242 (8/10/13)

Paddle pool at the bottom and we are sorted. Get this up and running and I might have to find time to make the trip.


----------



## Neanderthal (8/10/13)

I would be interested if free on the day.


----------



## krausenhaus (11/10/13)

I can't help but think this should have been titled "WA Case Swap" or something similar so people don't think it's some brew club they're not part of, or just don't click it because they have no idea what a sandgroper is.

What I'm trying to say is, if no one comes, we should blame jyo.


----------



## Yob (11/10/13)

Everybody comes with jyo...


----------



## jyo (11/10/13)

Thanks, yob!

You may be onto something Krausenhome. OK, I'll PM a mod and ask to have them change the title. Then we can blame Nev if no one comes as he's the one with erectile dysfunction.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/10/13)

Title changed.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (11/10/13)

I'm interested but will need to confirm closer to the time.

So how does the case swap work? Is it like some sort of secret Santa or do you get to taste and choose? Would be a bit humiliating if your case was the last one left because no one wants it.... not that would happen to me because all of my beers are flawless.


----------



## dent (11/10/13)

You bring as many bottles are there are attendees. You take home one bottle for each attendee. So you take say 20 bottles of one beer there, and bring 20 bottles of different beers home.

Looking forward to some flawless beer!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/10/13)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I'm interested but will need to confirm closer to the time.
> 
> So how does the case swap work? Is it like some sort of secret Santa or do you get to taste and choose? Would be a bit humiliating if your case was the last one left because no one wants it.... not that would happen to me because all of my beers are flawless.


Flawless beers at the case swap , thats a first.
We all remember the dog shit beer from last year :chug: :icon_vomit:


----------



## keifer33 (11/10/13)

My beer last year was terrible.


----------



## krausenhaus (11/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> We all remember the dog shit beer from last year  :chug: :icon_vomit:


We'll be making yours extra faecal this year..


----------



## kixbooty (11/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Flawless beers at the case swap , thats a first.
> We all remember the dog shit beer from last year :chug: :icon_vomit:


there were a couple of beers that tasted like poo last year


----------



## dent (11/10/13)

keifer33 said:


> My beer last year was terrible.


Don't worry, I've been keeping a spare bottle of that too for you to enjoy! Bet you can't wait.

If nothing else, we can all get tanked from kegs on the day. There will be something good there even if you have to go through every tap to find it.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/10/13)

All I can say that the beers must get better this year, shouldnt they ?
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (11/10/13)

If mine doesn't I might have a 3V system up for sale.


----------



## Neanderthal (11/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/10/13)

keifer33 said:


> If mine doesn't I might have a 3V system up for sale.


Cocko,> I will give you $50. :lol:


----------



## ridge runner (12/10/13)

i'd like to put my name in the hat for this get together if pos boys what size bottles you lads using ? i'm using 568ml and 700ml.


----------



## dent (12/10/13)

Sure thing. I don't think anyone will mind what size bottles they end up with.


----------



## keifer33 (12/10/13)

I think as long as you can get a pint from the bottle it's good to go.


----------



## danestead (12/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)
11. danestead

Im in, just need a confirmed date so I can get the day off work


----------



## krausenhaus (12/10/13)

1. dent
2. jyo
3. nev
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)
11. danestead
12. gillie


----------



## krausenhaus (14/10/13)

Shall we confirm a date then? I'm happy with either suggested..


----------



## kixbooty (14/10/13)

i would like to put my vote in for the 14th because things can get busy on the last weekend before christmas, especially if you are krausenhaus and leave your christmas shopping to the last minute.


----------



## krausenhaus (14/10/13)

kixbooty said:


> i would like to put my vote in for the 14th because things can get busy on the last weekend before christmas, especially if you are krausenhaus male and leave your christmas shopping to the last minute.


She has a point, guys..

Also Nev, can you get some more Gryphon hats printed this year so I can give one to Sara for Christmas.


----------



## dent (14/10/13)

Yeah I agree, 14th sounds good. So we'll lock it in there shall we? Mark the day as sacred in your calendar.


----------



## keifer33 (14/10/13)

14th works for me as I can get in early and mark out the day.


----------



## jyo (14/10/13)

14th sounds good. Shall we make a list of the swaps?


1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)
11. danestead
12. gillie


----------



## dent (14/10/13)

> 1. dent- Emu Export clone


Careful, I just might do it. Actually I think I'll stretch it to XXXX heavy.


----------



## jyo (14/10/13)

Haha! I don't dare you!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/10/13)

dent said:


> Yeah I agree, 14th sounds good. So we'll lock it in there shall we? Mark the day as sacred in your calendar.


Marked as the 14th, first person to say they cant make it is a ...?
Nev


----------



## Bizier (14/10/13)

Well respected member of the brewing community?


----------



## Aces High (14/10/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Pretty sure there's a bunch of them over at BIABrewer, but they might be organising their own thing..


The biabrewer thing was just an excuse to get together and taste test the beer we're entering into the Perth Royal show beer comp. Usually you don't get much feedback from the official judges (looking at you Nev ). Its happening in a couple of weeks, so plenty of time between the two.

I'm keen to attend the swap day, but its a crazy busy time of the year for me, so I just can't commit yet.


----------



## danestead (14/10/13)

1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76 

7. Mikey

8. Spoonta

9. stormahead

10 Neanderthal ( if available)

11. danestead - amber ale

12. gillie

4th sounds good guys.


----------



## ridge runner (15/10/13)

1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76 
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)
11. danestead - amber ale
12. gillie - beer ? (Cascade/Vienna smash)


----------



## ridge runner (16/10/13)

I'v been told that my 2nd child is dew 12th DEC ! oh what to do.so may not be able to make it.


----------



## krausenhaus (19/10/13)

gillie said:


> I'v been told that my 2nd child is dew 12th DEC ! oh what to do.so may not be able to make it.


Oh come on, what's more important?!

No, I guess it's a reasonable excuse.

We're back down to 10/11 so I'm just giving this a bump. I think we'll make an APA plus bring a keg of whatever is laying around.

Where are those Geraldton blokes on this one?


----------



## kixbooty (19/10/13)

it's possibly only 9/10 since neanderthal may not be available.

i really don't want to have to brew a separate beer to krausenhaus to make up the numbers and then get abused in the tasting notes thread for giving everybody the runs.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/10/13)

kixbooty said:


> it's possibly only 9/10 since neanderthal may not be available.
> 
> i really don't want to have to brew a separate beer to krausenhaus to make up the numbers and then get abused in the tasting notes thread for giving everybody the runs.


Get some GF"s to come in Bi kinis, bet the numbers grow quickly 
Nev


----------



## kixbooty (20/10/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Get some GF"s to come in Bi kinis, bet the numbers grow quickly
> Nev


 :blink: what planet do you live on Nev?

i pm'd bambisbrewingbeer about coming but she hasn't replied :unsure: .


----------



## Yob (20/10/13)

I'll pop over in a kini if you think it'll help? :lol:


----------



## ridge runner (20/10/13)

i put a brew down on Friday (took day of work) so its a wait and see when baby comes. crossing fingers for early visit!


----------



## RAD (25/10/13)

I've never been to one of these before so if there is enough room count me in. I'm making a wheat beer at the moment and kegging a kolsh, also making an ale during the week will see which one turns out the best and bring some of each fingers crossed.


----------



## dent (25/10/13)

Sounds great, put yourself on the list.


----------



## RAD (25/10/13)

Sweet

1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal ( if available)
11. danestead - amber ale
12. gillie - beer ? (Cascade/Vienna smash)
13. Rad (Anthony)
Looking forward to his one


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/13)

kixbooty said:


> :blink: what planet do you live on Nev?


Mars where all the girls (and jyo) wear bikinis 
Nev


----------



## jyo (26/10/13)

Yob said:


> I'll pop over in a kini if you think it'll help? :lol:


You've got big...er...shoes to fill after my mankini last year, Yob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/13)

Good to see RAD1 joining the fray, he was under the impression it was only for a select group that knew each other,
till I explained its open to old and new acquaintances. :beer:
We really are a non sexist, non denominational, politically incorrect bunch of brewers.
The idea is to have some fun.
Nev


----------



## sinkas (26/10/13)

Hope it goes well,
pity there is so little interest in this kind of thing these days,
I am in a very small (5 brewers) swap ( actually happening today) with Pistol patch over at biabrewer, I have made a AIPA, , half fermented with Brett C, and half with Sand Diego super yeast,


----------



## jyo (29/10/13)

Any more brewers wanting to jump on board? C'mon! I'll be brewing mine this weekend.

After inspecting the venue, it _is_ in the best interest of all attending to buy a pair of crampons to tackle the slope up to the man cave.


Or a pair of black desert boots at the very least.


----------



## Bizier (30/10/13)

Nev might even break a land speed record:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/10/13)

Bizier said:


> Nev might even break a land speed record:


Alas I will be selling mine soon to make inroads to my more water orientated pursuits.
Nev


----------



## Bizier (31/10/13)




----------



## dent (1/11/13)

Well, brewing XXXX this arvo. First time I've ever used the cheapo 'Pale Malt', I usually use pils or floor pils for everything. Still got some POR and Cluster flowers at least. But if it sucks, blame jyo.


----------



## keifer33 (1/11/13)

dent said:


> But if it sucks, blame jyo.


This should be the defualt for many things.


----------



## Neanderthal (1/11/13)

1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale
11. danestead - amber ale
12. gillie - beer ? (Cascade/Vienna smash)
13. Rad (Anthony)


----------



## Neanderthal (1/11/13)

Bizier said:


> Nev might even break a land speed record:



Did you lose a few bolts or is the fairing just photo bombing.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/11/13)

Neanderthal said:


> Did you lose a few bolts or is the fairing just photo bombing.


The immense speed tends to throw the bolts.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (4/11/13)

Looks like I might be pulling out of the actual swap but can still attend the social component. Will know if I don't get time this weekend to brew. Things always seem to get hectic around this time of year. But given the absolute shite I dished up last year your taste buds might be greatful.


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (7/11/13)

I'm keen!!! 
Life has been too crazy busy for the internets over the last few months to know about this earlier. But I have a wheat beer I'm about to keg and I have just put another in the fermenter, I should hopefully be smashing out my Christmas brew this weekend as well. 

I should have something half descent by the 14th... hopefully. :unsure:


----------



## kixbooty (7/11/13)

Neanderthal said:


> 1. dent- Emu Export clone
> 2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
> 3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
> 4. keifer33
> ...


----------



## Neanderthal (8/11/13)

On a side note and sorry to hi jack. (Not affiliated in anyway, just thought some might be interested as its the season to get hoppy)

As a few you are all are from WA I thought out might be interested
Just in case not everyone on here has seen it.

Colin the new owner of Hops West is bringing up a trailer load of hops to the Grain Cru brew day at Celebrations oin Sunday the 17th November.

i have just taken over HOPSWEST and i have 15 varieties in the ground i also have limited supply of hop plants in pots that have them in different sizes for sale they are the varieties that are available CASCADE,RED EARTH ,TETTNANGER ,HERSBRUCKER, GOLDINGS,FUGGLES,CHALLANGER COLUMBUS WILLAMIT SUPER ALPHA SAAZ and a new variety specially for the lower latitude FLINDERS which is a high alpha hop.We will be coming to Perth within the next two week so for any orders contact us for further information we are out to cater for the west australian home brewer who finding it hard to get a variety of rhizomes for any inquires contact us on 98464337
Cheers Colin and Britt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/11/13)

:icon_offtopic: Yes , I have seen this mentioned through my contacts, maybe he can leave some with me and I can help him move some ?
I also intend to be in the car park on the 17th. :beer:
Nev


----------



## Neanderthal (8/11/13)

Give him a call. ,
He was just going to go to mellvile markets until someone mentioned on wa brew crew about the brew day on the same day so might be keen.


----------



## Neanderthal (8/11/13)

Anyway back on topic.

Bottling the Irish red ales for the case swap tomorrow.

If its half as good as the last batch its tasty.


----------



## danestead (8/11/13)

Neanderthal said:


> Anyway back on topic.
> Bottling the Irish red ales for the case swap tomorrow.
> If its half as good as the last batch its tasty.


looking forward to trying it!

ive got the "better red than dead" in the fermenter about 7 days off kegging (not for the case swap though). Its tasting pretty nice this far


----------



## Neanderthal (9/11/13)

Thats a good brew, just finished a keg of it.

I hate it when a good brew blows.


----------



## keifer33 (11/11/13)

And I am out of the swap. Sorry Guys and Girls just wont have time to brew in time now.

1. dent- Emu Export clone
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. keifer33
5. krausenhaus- hop juice of some sort (please)
6. Mitch76
7. Mikey
8. Spoonta
9. stormahead
10 Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale
11. danestead - amber ale
12. gillie - beer ? (Cascade/Vienna smash)
13. Rad (Anthony)
14. Bambisbrewingbeer (Wheat)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/11/13)

Oh well. 13 is unlucky they say, I may have to pull out too.
Nev


----------



## dent (11/11/13)

keifer33 said:


> And I am out of the swap. Sorry Guys and Girls just wont have time to brew in time now.


Not showing up for drinking either?


----------



## keifer33 (11/11/13)

dent said:


> Not showing up for drinking either?


Ill be there for the drinking bit just not the swapping bit


----------



## dent (11/11/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Oh well. 13 is unlucky they say, I may have to pull out too.
> Nev


Do I have to come around and hold your hand to brew something? :unsure:


----------



## Mitchlj73 (11/11/13)

dent said:


> Do I have to come around and hold your hand to brew something? :unsure:


Maybe he just misses you? Oh well you'll just have to sell up and move back to Bassendean.......


----------



## krausenhaus (16/11/13)

Okay so what are we all brewing? Only just realised the date and we'll have to do a midweek brew to knock ours out. Don't know that we'll get time to do another one for a keg beer, but might have something left to bring.

I know some people have listed theirs but feel free to update if they've changed.

1. dent- XXXX clone (good one jyo)
2. jyo- ESB or American Amber
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. krausenhaus- APA
5. Mitch76
6. Mikey
7. Spoonta
8. stormahead
9 Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale
10. danestead - amber ale
11. gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash?
12. Rad (Anthony)
13. Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat


Also, what about food?


----------



## jyo (16/11/13)

I'll be bottling an ESB with a slightly high finishing gravity during the week. Tastes pretty good so far.

I could bring a potato salad (and actually put it on the table)

Nev, you should make that chilli tofu (I think that's what is was) again. That was awesome!

Also a reminder for all swappers to bring an extra bottle for the host  

1. dent- XXXX clone (good one jyo)
2. jyo- ESB 
3. nev- Hammer and Tongs raddler
4. krausenhaus- APA
5. Mitch76
6. Mikey
7. Spoonta
8. stormahead
9 Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale
10. danestead - amber ale
11. gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash?
12. Rad (Anthony)
13. Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat


----------



## dent (17/11/13)

> 1. dent- XXXX clone (good one jyo)
> 
> 2. jyo- ESB
> 
> ...


I believe I've convinced Nev to spare us some bottles out of the 100L of Vienna he has lying around.. tight bastard.

As for food I was thinking of simple BBQ fare with some crackers/cheese etc plus whatever people want to bring.


----------



## jyo (18/11/13)

Sounds good, mate. So he's not making a raddler now? Spewing.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/11/13)

I am going to pull out too, I have had a look at my run up to Christmas and I only have one weekend free.
It s crazy time of the year for me. Have fun, maybe next year will be better.
Nev


----------



## danestead (18/11/13)

Sorry guys I am also out. Something unexpected has come up that I cant really miss. Ill still be sending along a carton for the swap though.


----------



## cdbrown (18/11/13)

Sorry for my lack of involvement in the swap this year, it's been a while since I've been active on here. Didn't realise I wasn't signed in as I was looking around so of course didn't know there was a pm about this thread. Unfortunately I won't have anything worth swapping and I need to do some repairs to my mill (i think a small rock got into the mill and it seized up) and my rig (HERMS pot is leaking and tripping the RCD) before I can brew again.


----------



## krausenhaus (18/11/13)

Faarkin hell, dropping like flies!

Hate to say it, but the chances of brewing during this week while trying to smash out my final-year uni thesis are starting to look slim to none. Sorry guys.

Would anyone be interested in pushing it to early next year in the hope that with more notice and less busy times we can get a decent number happening? I feel like it might be in for more drop-outs to come as a few people on the list have been inactive since posting their names. I know it's a pretty shitty option for those that have already brewed though, as dent would have to drink 19L of XXXX, so understand if you lot still want to go ahead. We would probably still be able to turn up for beers in any event, just no swapping.


----------



## dent (18/11/13)

I don't think moving the date will make a lot of difference. Perhaps we should simply change the nature of the event - beer distribution optional, and drink what comes on the day? (ie more drinkin than swappin).


----------



## Bizier (19/11/13)

I am a professional drinker.


----------



## jyo (19/11/13)

That sucks. Still, drinking, BBQ, sun, good laughs and mankinis are rad. I will still be swapping.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (19/11/13)

dent said:


> I don't think moving the date will make a lot of difference. Perhaps we should simply change the nature of the event - beer distribution optional, and drink what comes on the day? (ie more drinkin than swappin).


I'm happy with this suggestion if others are as well, I would rather keg than bottle my beer, I should be able to arrange 2 kegs.

So long as there is some "flavour country" for jyo, I'm sure he'll be happy. 

Give it a rest Nev, we all know you have nothing better to do until you head off overseas again.


----------



## jyo (19/11/13)

I was planning to bottle mine tomorrow night but I'll wait to see the number of people still swapping before I do. I bloody hate bottling.

And, yes, a pint of Flavour Country at the door will help sort out the amateurs, for sure! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Spoonta (19/11/13)

Im for a bbq and drinks might be able to bring a keg


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (19/11/13)

Im still hoping to make it. If I cant I should be able to provide beers for the swap.
There is a possibility I will be working away the week before and the 14th so im still playing it by ear.


----------



## mfeighan (20/11/13)

Where is it going to be at. Havent logged in for a while.
Gonna bring danes beers and either a pilsner or a brown which ever tastes worst umm i mean better


----------



## dent (20/11/13)

My joint, Bellevue.


----------



## Neanderthal (3/12/13)

Is this still going to be a case swap or just some beers etc.

I have bottled a ale so can bring to drink or swap.


----------



## dent (3/12/13)

I think swapping is preferable if possible. All others welcome to come around to drink etc of course. Now seems a good time to work out how many brewers are participating in that.


dent- XXXX clone - yes
jyo- ESB - yes
krausenhaus - no
keifer33 - no
Mitch76 ???
Mikey ???
Spoonta ???
stormahead ???
Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale - yes
gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash - yes
Rad (Anthony) - ???
Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat - yes
smurray - Porter - yes
Bizier - drinking?
So somewhere between 6 and 11 right now.


----------



## jyo (3/12/13)

Yep, we need to get a final list ASAP.

I'm in.


----------



## Spoonta (3/12/13)

I have an oz pale ale that I can bottle want be ready to drink till crise thouge


----------



## RAD (3/12/13)

Yeah I'm still in what time does it start I'm going to bring a couple of bottles of each brew I have in the fridge. Might need to PM me the address.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (3/12/13)

I'm still in boys and girls.

I have 2 beers that I can bring along 1 for the swap and 1 in keg for the day.

I have an ESB and a German Pilsner, Dent what is your preference for kegged beer for the day?


dent- XXXX clone - yes
jyo- ESB - yes
krausenhaus - no
keifer33 - no
Mitch76 ESB or Pilsner - yes
Mikey ???
Spoonta ???
stormahead ???
Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale - yes
gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash - yes
Rad (Anthony) - ???
Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat - yes
smurray - Porter - yes
Bizier - drinking?

Hoping more will be confirmed as coming

Clinton


----------



## dent (4/12/13)

Great.

FWIW I think pils survives better in a keg, ESB better in a bottle.

I'm thinking 12pm start. I'll PM everyone the address later on.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (4/12/13)

Im available and been given a pass from the missus so I'm in.

dent- XXXX clone - yes
jyo- ESB - yes
krausenhaus - no
keifer33 - no
Mitch76 ESB or Pilsner - yes
Mikey ???
Spoonta ???
stormahead ???
Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale - yes
gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash - yes
Rad (Anthony) - ???
Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat - yes
smurray - Porter - yes
Bizier - drinking?
OBWK - Amber Ale -yes


----------



## Stormahead (4/12/13)

Can't be worse than last years effort. I'll do the swap with an English pale


----------



## Neanderthal (6/12/13)

I have fair drive and beer would be unpourable. Ok to drop it off the day before?

It only a 9 l would there be room in a chiller or drop off in Engle to keep it chilled?


----------



## dent (6/12/13)

Sure. There will be plenty of fridge space. 

If it is a long way to do the trip twice though, we could stick it in the freezer for an hour or so on the day which would get it down enough for a decent pour.


----------



## jyo (8/12/13)

Ok guys, gals and Bizier.

I think this is the list as it stands.

If you need to make any amendments just do it! I will be CPBF mine on the morning so I will be doing 12 bottles to bring along. Can't wait!

dent- XXXX clone - yes
jyo- ESB Styrian Bomb- Yes
krausenhaus - no
keifer33 - no
Mitch76 ESB or Pilsner - yes
Mikey ???
Spoonta Aussie Pale- Yes
stormahead- English Pale- Yes
Neanderthal - Irish Red Ale - yes
gillie - Cascade/Vienna smash - yes
Rad (Anthony) - Mixed assortment- Yes (???)
Bambisbrewingbeer - Wheat - yes
smurray - Porter - yes
Bizier - drinking?
OBWK - Amber Ale -yes


----------



## dent (9/12/13)

I've sent PMs to everyone on the list - if you still haven't got it, let me know and I'll send you the details.


----------



## jyo (9/12/13)

Cheers, dent. Should be an awesome day.








Please don't delete this post for being off topic


----------



## jyo (13/12/13)

Ok, ready to rock and roll, peeps?


----------



## keifer33 (13/12/13)

Unfortunately wont be able to attend for too long but I am sure no-one will miss me


----------



## dent (14/12/13)

I'll always miss you.

I hope everyone likes warm weather. Spoonta has been generous enough to lend us a nice big canopy to save us from the sun so that will help a lot.


----------



## jyo (14/12/13)

Have you finished constructing the chair lift to take us back up to the shed, mate?


Board shorts and crampons are not very fashionable.


----------



## dent (14/12/13)

No chair lift but there's an ATC90 death cycle. Banned in several states.


----------



## jyo (14/12/13)

Haha! We could hook an esky to the back and use that as a trailer!


----------



## krausenhaus (14/12/13)

Unfortunately we're not going to be able to make it due to a combination of having too much shit to do today, and finding out where Bellevue is.

Have an awesome day and hopefully we can organise something next year sometime when things are less hectic.


----------



## Bizier (14/12/13)

dent said:


> No chair lift but there's an ATC90 death cycle. Banned in several states.


Nice, I haven't seen one of those for a while. Do you have a spare neck brace for when it pile-drives us into the ground like a woomera throwing a spear?


----------



## jyo (14/12/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Unfortunately we're not going to be able to make it due to a combination of having too much shit to do today, and finding out where Bellevue is.
> 
> Have an awesome day and hopefully we can organise something next year sometime when things are less hectic.


Soft!



Bizier said:


> Nice, I haven't seen one of those for a while. Do you have a spare neck brace for when it pile-drives us into the ground like a woomera throwing a spear?


I heard there was a foam pit being organised.


----------



## keifer33 (14/12/13)

Not able to make it at all now guys. Til next year.


----------



## Neanderthal (14/12/13)

Yeah, sorry for the no show.

Had a few issues including finding the the swap beers were shit.

Hope it was a good day.


----------



## Bizier (14/12/13)

Neanderthal said:


> Hope it was a good day.


It was a great day until Dent broke his leg winning a bet on the height the ATC could jump, but it is OK, Spoonta drove him to hospital while Jyo tended his wounds.


----------



## dent (14/12/13)

Yeah but I was right


----------



## jyo (15/12/13)

I_ tried_ pushing the bone back in. I'm not a doctor, but I'll have a look at pretty much anything.

How's it feeling now, dent?


----------



## bum (15/12/13)

jyo said:


> I_ tried_ pushing the bone back in. I'm not a doctor


It's not about training but _experience_.


----------



## Bizier (15/12/13)

jyo said:


> I_ tried_ pushing the bone back in.


Mate, if it doesn't work for the missus...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/12/13)

He was walking incredibly well for guy with a broken leg.
The posty bike could have got more air.


----------



## jyo (15/12/13)

Was an awesome day with awesome beers and good to put some more names to faces. Cheers for hosting, dent.

Also, my beers are the ones with the pink flower stickers on the lids of the bottles. It's an ESB with shit loads of styrians late. Please note the lack of chill haze.

CPBF it yesterday morning so keep it chilled and drink ASAP.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (15/12/13)

+1. Yeah great day and beers. Thanks for hosting dent.

I would say it was good to put a face to the names but I'm bad at remembering and can't remember any apart from zig and john? Sorry

I forgot to label my beers, mine are the tall glass bottles with AA on the cap. American Amber 5.2% with 3 late additions of Citra. Maybe a bit under carbonated as I messed up the priming rates.


----------



## dent (16/12/13)

Thanks for coming guys, it was a great time.

If you have a bottle of smurray porter, drink it asap since he just filled them from the keg tap :icon_vomit:

"Blame JYO Lager" should be drunk asap also, since it aint getting any better.


----------



## Spoonta (16/12/13)

Mines the one with yellow lids mine had lables but thay have fallen of it is a oz pale ale with vangard hops dry hopped with citra and galaxy bottled con bottled on the 7/12/2013


----------



## Stormahead (16/12/13)

Great day boys
Cheers dent for hosting and some top brews on tap!

Clint


----------



## keifer33 (16/12/13)

Spewin I couldn't make it guys. Sounds like it was a success and I will pledge a full case swap beer for next year. If not I will adorn the 'mankini' in the place of the mighty jyo.


----------



## dent (16/12/13)

What's more, I have to hang onto your dodgy bottle another year, so it can be inflicted upon you on your return.


----------



## jyo (16/12/13)

Haha, you should've seen my mankini this year, Keifer! Someone suggested we should organise a swap for July and I reckon we should call it early to get better numbers.



I have started a tasting thread- http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77162-2013-wa-xmas-case-swap-tasting-thread/


----------



## keifer33 (16/12/13)

jyo said:


> Someone suggested we should organise a swap for July and I reckon we should call it early to get better numbers.


Put me down for that!


----------



## dent (16/12/13)

Sounds good to me. Bring on the stouts and handpump ale for wintertime.


----------



## danestead (16/12/13)

My James Squire Amber Ale Clone was first brewed as my first beer on my braumeister. This current batch was brewed about 3 weeks ago and is after having my braumeister for 1 year. Its my first bottle conditioned beer but was nice out of the keg a year ago so fingers crossed it comes up a treat this time. If not, sorry!


----------



## RAD (17/12/13)

Awesome day thanks Dent great to meet a good bunch of blokes that share the same interests. Count me in on the next on.


----------



## Neanderthal (20/12/13)

Spewing I didnt make it but didnt want to roll up with nothing to swap and nothing to drink.

I would be in for a July swap.


----------



## recharge (20/12/13)

Only just getting back on deck. Ill put my hand up early fir a July swap.
Good to see case swaps still going on.

Rich


----------



## jyo (21/12/13)

Neanderthal, you should have just rocked up.


----------



## Neanderthal (21/12/13)

I had only just realized that my keg was bad 10 mins before leaving and then checked the swap bottles that were in the car and found it was the whole batch was bad..

Was pretty pissed off and just chucked all my toys out of the cot.

I will just make sure the brew I knock up for the July batch makes up for it


----------



## dent (21/12/13)

You'd better - and if you **** it up again, you know where to go to drown your sorrows.


----------



## Neanderthal (31/12/13)

I am wondering if anyone would be interested for a case swap in May.

I would like to host a swap with the WA crew from here as well as the 2 WA forums and the Perth Facebook brewers.

I live in Byford, will have a bonfire and plenty of room for tent/ swags/ cars.

Anyone think they may be interested?


----------



## jyo (31/12/13)

Timely post, mate! I literally pm'd Dent this morning about organising one for July at his house. I would be keen for two in two months


----------



## danestead (31/12/13)

Neanderthal said:


> I am wondering if anyone would be interested for a case swap in May.
> I would like to host a swap with the WA crew from here as well as the 2 WA forums and the Perth Facebook brewers.
> I live in Byford, will have a bonfire and plenty of room for tent/ swags/ cars.
> Anyone think they may be interested?


Yeah id be keen on a case swap camping arrangement


----------



## keifer33 (31/12/13)

Sounds like a mighty good idea mate. As long as its not the first weekend in May I should be good!

Will have to brew before I go overseas.


----------



## ridge runner (2/1/14)

sorry to have missed the swap meet the birth of my 2nd baby girl on the 11.12.13 took up much of my time from birth till now.
I would be interested in the byford meet as i live SOR ( like real south rocko / kwinana south.)


----------



## Bizier (2/1/14)

I love the idea of a brew. Jyo will bring enough camping for all of us. It's in tents.

I'm here all week...


----------



## jyo (2/1/14)

Haha! Could we try a Brew In A Sleeping Bag?







By that I mean cuddling by the flaming camp fire.


----------

